# Need help in selecting a processor



## ammartinwala52 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi.
I want to buy a new processor. I'm confused between Intel Core i3-2120, AMD FX-6100. If I look at specs I'm pretty impressed by AMD but I'm worried about its after sale service support & I have heard it gives problem in long term. And also I dont want to spend more than 8k on a processor.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 24, 2013)

Do you have other parts or are you buying a totally new system? In case you have the other parts, then post the remaining config.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2013)

SunnyGamingHD2 , create a new thread.

ammartinwala52, the choice of CPU entirely depends upon the type of usage. So 1st specify what kind of tasks are your priority.


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2013)

ammartinwala52 said:


> Hi.
> I want to buy a new processor. I'm confused between Intel Core i3-2120, AMD FX-6100. If I look at specs I'm pretty impressed by AMD but I'm worried about its after sale service support & I have heard it gives problem in long term. And also I dont want to spend more than 8k on a processor.



about service it took around 40 days for a CPU replacement.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Jan 25, 2013)

My tasks will be of all types like gaming,watching movies, programming & all the other stuffs for day-to-day activities.

I'm going to upgrade my whole CPU, but I have not yet zeroed on the mother board. If you guys can suggest some depending upon the processor.
It should have support for D-Sub| DVI | HDMI as well. After service should be easily available. 
I need a graphic card as well. Requirement 1 GB.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2013)

What is the budget for CPU + Motherboard combo?


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Provide budget, anyway I'd suggest AMD for a <20k cpu/mobo combo atm.


----------



## ammartinwala52 (Jan 26, 2013)

budget btwn 12k-15k

budget btwn 12k-15k


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 26, 2013)

FX-8120 @9.2K
Asus M5A97 @6.2K

It overshoors your max budget by 400/-, but it is more than worth it.


----------



## topgear (Jan 27, 2013)

^^ that mobo costs at-least 600 bucks more so the overall budget will go up by 1k but for Op's needs i5 3550/3470 along with a B75 @ 4k is a better solution.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2013)

Go for i5 as fx 8120 is not so good for gaming even intel dual core g630 beats fx 8120. So go for i5 3470 + b75 mobo.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2013)

yep, for gaming ( with a powerful discrete gpu ) still holds the crown and one more plus point is lower power consumption.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Go for i5 as fx 8120 is not so good for gaming even intel dual core g630 beats fx 8120. So go for i5 3470 + b75 mobo.





topgear said:


> yep, for gaming ( with a powerful discrete gpu ) still holds the crown and one more plus point is lower power consumption.



Don't start that argument. If anybody says G630 beats 8120 in gaming, I've nothing to say and I should say that nobody except a die-hard fanboy can quote these.



topgear said:


> ^^ that mobo costs at-least 600 bucks more so the overall budget will go up by 1k but for Op's needs i5 3550/3470 along with a B75 @ 4k is a better solution.



I'm talking about the price at kolkata.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Don't start that argument. If anybody says G630 beats 8120 in gaming, I've nothing to say and I should say that nobody except a die-hard fanboy can quote these.
> 
> I'm talking about the price at kolkata.



Oh, did not know that price has reduced so much.

BTW, I was referring to  i5 3550/3470


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Go for i5 as fx 8120 is not so good for gaming even intel dual core g630 beats fx 8120. So go for i5 3470 + b75 mobo.



Dont spread fudge...or talk unless u dont know what exactly you are talking about...

The FX 8150 is superior in all terms...


----------



## Lop (Jan 29, 2013)

Just buy i3 3220 @ 7k and b75 mobo @ 4k...
It is more than enough for gamming


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

topgear said:


> Oh, did not know that price has reduced so much.
> 
> BTW, I was referring to  i5 3550/3470



Ok.. That's not a problem. I though you were supporting that argument of G630 > FX8150.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 29, 2013)

Defective CPU is very rare case. Don't worry about that. Just buy what suits your budget & requirement.



Lop said:


> Just buy i3 3220 @ 7k and b75 mobo @ 4k...
> It is more than enough for gamming


i would suggest for a quad core as it will be somewhat futureproof


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Don't start that argument. If anybody says G630 beats 8120 in gaming, I've nothing to say and I should say that nobody except a die-hard fanboy can quote these.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the price at kolkata.





sumonpathak said:


> Dont spread fudge...or talk unless u dont know what exactly you are talking about...
> 
> The FX 8150 is superior in all terms...



i know that fx 8120 is good for multitasking but not so good in gaming.yes it is true g630,g860 beats fx bulldozer series.fx 8120 is better in some games but most of games g630,g860 takes over fx 4100,6100,8120. 

see here - 

skyrim -  Benchmark Results: Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim : Picking A Sub-$200 Gaming CPU: FX, An APU, Or A Pentium?

-other games-  AMD FX-8120, AMD FX-6100 and AMD FX-4100 CPUs Review. Page 6 - X-bit labs

overall - AMD Or Intel: Which Offers Better Gaming Performance? : Picking A Sub-$200 Gaming CPU: FX, An APU, Or A Pentium?

only at overclocking fx is good(not a big margin) - Overclocking Benchmarks : Picking A Sub-$200 Gaming CPU: FX, An APU, Or A Pentium?

fx 4100,6100,8120 is not so good due to poor single threaded performance and also it not real 4,6,8 core cpu

that is why i said to get i5 instead of fx

only piledriver cpu are much better like fx 4300,6300.8350.

rs 3300 pentium cpu beats fx  rs 6000,7800.9700 cpu haaaaaaaa 

"Benchmarks are most important than specs"


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 29, 2013)

so u still are arguing that a Pentium G630 beats an FX?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 29, 2013)

sumonpathak said:


> so u still are arguing that a Pentium G630 beats an FX?



yes only in gaming pentium is better than bulldozer  fx 4100,6100.8120 while in multitasking fx destroys pentium.


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2013)

this thread is derailing  anyway, Op has a decent budget so he can get cpus better than Pentium G6xx and for mixed threaded apps ( as per Op's requirements ) SB is better suited than BD - period.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 30, 2013)

Op should go for i5 3470 + b75.


----------

